# what caliber riffle to get FIRST POST



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

well I in the market for a new riffle, I won a weatherby vanguard in 300 win mag. the problem is I am left handed and that gun is right only. so I decided to sell that one and buy me a left handed one, I looking at the tikka and remington 700 seem to have the most left hand models.

anyway On caliber I would like something I can shoot everything . mostly would be hunting deer and antelope and some woodchucks from time to time, But would like to be able to kill a elk also.

would also like to be able to shoot 500 yard with it.

The only riffle I own now is in 270 , but used to have a 7mm mag and recoil didnt seem to bother me. I was thinking of the 300 win mag ,but am worried about recoil .if I got a tikka t3 lite in 300 win mag it would only weigh 63/4 lbs. I am thinking it might be two much recoil.

any Ideas??


----------



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

You already have what you need with the 270 that you have now my friend, it will do everything you are wanting to do.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd go with a .308. Mainly because its a military round


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

Go with the 300. There are reduced recoil loads available, which you could use for deer and antelope and you can get full-power loads for elk.


----------



## Elkoholic (Oct 29, 2008)

7mm rem mag is probable suits your needs the best. A 257 weatherby mag is the perfect prarie gun. Light for elk or moose but a 120 grn partition does the trick. You could also go 280 ackley, almost the same balistics as a 7mm rem mag with less recoil. I would start with how much you plan to shoot and how much you want to spend shooting.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

The 7mm and 280 ackley are fine rounds, but bullet weight is similar to the 270 he already has. If you're going to have only 2 guns, get a caliber that is distinctly different than the one you already have.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Mikedgates said:


> well I in the market for a new riffle, I won a weatherby vanguard in 300 win mag. the problem is I am left handed and that gun is right only. so I decided to sell that one and buy me a left handed one, I looking at the tikka and remington 700 seem to have the most left hand models.
> 
> anyway On caliber I would like something I can shoot everything . mostly would be hunting deer and antelope and some woodchucks from time to time, But would like to be able to kill a elk also.
> 
> ...


idk anything about rifles really. but welcome to nodak and i hope u get the info u need.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

I forgot to say, that the 270 I have is right handed and I want to get away from that, and end up with one gun in a left hand model


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm gonna have to second the 270. Just get a left handed model.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

The .270 always appealed to me so it gets my vote.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

There will be almost no difference in the recoil between a 7mm and a 300WM. IMHO, the 300WM is the best choice for what you described, hands down.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

varmit b gone said:


> I'm gonna have to second the 270. Just get a left handed model.


If you liked the way the 270 performed, stick with it. If you want more power, the 7mm or 300WM are both great rounds.

I prefer bigger bullets, so the 300 would get my vote.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

i have several left hand gun the one that dose the best for me is the Tikka 270WSM i love that gun although my savages shoot good also hope that helps a little


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say stick with a 270 if you are happy with it. There are plenty of left handed rifles out there. You may also want to think about a 30-06. That will step up the recoil a little but but give you one very flexable rifle.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

300 WSM

Or the 270 WSM

Recoil? WHo feels that when they are shooting at animals? Just off the bench!


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tikka 270 wsm


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

WELL GOT A NEW GUN

I ended up with a remington 30-06 700 bdl , I wasn't thinking of that caliber , But I the gun for about 1/2 of what I could get anything else in, probally not the best reson to get that caliber, But I thinking I can hunt anything with it and I might have to forget about the long shoots and stay with in 350-400 yards, The good thing is there is a ton of ammo out there.


----------



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

Congratulations on a very nice rifle, and a great caliber!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a safe full of LH Remington 700's from 22-250 to 338 Magnum. All are great shooters. You'll love the BDL, and the 06' is possibly the most versatile caliber around.

I have a LH Tikka T3 Lite in 243 which is by far the lightest centerfire rifle I've ever owned. A week or so ago I had the opportunity to look at a LH T3 Lite in 300 Magnum. I was utterly amazed that it was as light as my 243. I'm not particularly recoil sensitive, but I bet touching off that T3 in 300 Mag from the bench would border on a religious experience!


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

NDTerminator said:


> I have a safe full of LH Remington 700's from 22-250 to 338 Magnum. All are great shooters. You'll love the BDL, and the 06' is possibly the most versatile caliber around.
> 
> I have a LH Tikka T3 Lite in 243 which is by far the lightest centerfire rifle I've ever owned. A week or so ago I had the opportunity to look at a LH T3 Lite in 300 Magnum. I was utterly amazed that it was as light as my 243. I'm not particularly recoil sensitive, but I bet touching off that T3 in 300 Mag from the bench would border on a religious experience!


Ya I was affraid to get the tikka t3 in the 300 win mag , But I was thinking in 270 it would make a nice hunting gun, then I run across this left hand 700 bdl and I got a good deal so I thought I try and see how its shoots.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Anything over 200yds is long under field conditions.


----------

